# Bumblebee removals?



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I found a bumblebee nest near one of my bee yards. They have a hole in the ground by a white pine tree. They are the smaller type bumblebee. If anyone is close and is interested in trying to get them, then send me a PM. They are in the Southern Tier NY (Binghamton, NY area). I don't want anything for them, just a good home.


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

Jeffzhear said:


> I found a bumblebee nest near one of my bee yards. They have a hole in the ground by a white pine tree. They are the smaller type bumblebee. If anyone is close and is interested in trying to get them, then send me a PM. They are in the Southern Tier NY (Binghamton, NY area). I don't want anything for them, just a good home.



I got a 100 acer lake just south west of tuson


----------



## Highwoods John (Apr 14, 2008)

*Bumblebees*

A bumblebee nest is usually less than a dozen bees and the entire nest will usually fit in a coffee can. They dont build comb but wax honey "pots" in which they raise brood and store nectar. They like to build their nests in fluffy matter... like old mouse nests, bird nests, chair stuffing. Compared to honey bees ... they are a breeze to remove. A power vac is the best tool. It is hard to move and re-establish them elsewhere.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Will Bumblebees keep their same nest, year after year? I hope so, although right now they are pestering the honeybee hives.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Jeffzhear said:


> Will Bumblebees keep their same nest, year after year?


The colony does not overwinter, and the nest is usually not re-used.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

DC, thanks for the information. Oh well, next year they will be gone.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Oh well, next year they will be gone.*

Don't bet on it!

Towards the end of the seasonal cycle the nest produces fertile females for overwintering in what is called a hibernoculum which is a tunnel to an underground chamber in which she overwinters.
One queen per hibernoculum.

Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

BEES4U said:


> Towards the end of the seasonal cycle the nest produces fertile females for overwintering in what is called a hibernoculum



And they usually move to a new nest in spring, right?


----------

